# dogs tail caught in door



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh jeeeez and crap, Peter slammed Arkanes tail in a car door. Near the tip of it. It's lightly bleeding. What should I clean it with? If my dog loses the end of his tail theres gonna be trouble.


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

I accidently severed my mali's tail 2 yrs ago by free-closing the door behind me and it was in the wrong place at the wrong time. It was barely hanging on. Took him to the vet where they finished removing the end (last 2 inches). 

Bottom line, it has never been a problem (and actually prevents happy-tail in the kennel).


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Susan, I'm thinking a mild (diluted) antibacterial soap and warm water.
Also, call into your vet and get their recommendation (like I bet you are doing now or have done already). What did they say? 

Is it looking broken and hanging or bruised, swollen and skinned up? 

UGH. Accidents happen and they just plain suck. I am sorry you are dealing with this now.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The wound is a like a slice, around a half inch long. It isn't hanging oddly, and doesn't look swollen yet. I did put neosporin on it and other than to lick off the neosporin, he is leaving it alone. I'm going to wash it as suggested by Michelle. I called my vet (who isn't in this afternoon). The girl said if it isn't bleeding a lot just to clean it but to bring him to the vets in the morning if it doesn't stop bleeding.

Melody, If my dog has to have part of his tail removed then I will just have to tell myself he looks rakish and dangerous, sort of like a pirate, but I really don't want him to lose any part of his tail.......but if he does, there will be hell to pay, Peter thought he had to buy me all kinds of crap after he caused the accident that broke my arm, HA he ain't seen NOTHING yet.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I am honestly astonished that Peter still has a home!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

MUCH better to torture him with guilt and reap the benefits then kick his sorry ass out.:x


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

I endured my own guilt. No one to place it on. Better that, than someone else had caused the accident. My husband is happy about that too.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well, Peter has slightly redeemed himself. The vet is a friend of ours, so Peter called him on his cell (without me asking him to) so he saved the day........kinda.........Anyway, the vet said if the dog is leaving it alone and it doesn't look bent and is not swollen up and the bleeding has stopped, then wash it like Michele said (I already did), and keep a good eye on it. He said the problem is it's not likely he would stich it, if he shaves it and treats it, the dog is more likely to start bothering it and if it's shaved it's so easy for a dog to crack it back open every time they wag their tail against something.

Melody I'm sorry your husband wasn't to blame for the accident. It's so much better when it's their fault.:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sure hope the tail get better without having to cut it. 
 Mean......evil....wicked wimmins! 8-[


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh jeeeez and crap, Peter slammed Arkanes tail in a car door. Near the tip of it. It's lightly bleeding. What should I clean it with? If my dog loses the end of his tail theres gonna be trouble.


 
OUCH!, I read the title of this thread and waited to open it, couldn't bare the thought!  

Hope it heals up OK.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

No bone damage? How is it to touch?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

It is senstive to the touch, but it's not swollen, not bleeding, it is not bent and he is using it. Hopefully, he will not lose the end of it.......I wonder if they make doggy extensions????#-o


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

This would have totally been avoided Sue if you had shit canned him after the fall and then the car theft incident as I had suggested. #-o This clearly falls under the "break it you buy it" clause. He buys you a new puppy. Dogs can never be guarded enough and husbands/men never thrown out quick enough! =D> New dog warrents new kennel built, new dog equipt, new fence around property if needed, new husband if all else fails. :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> It is senstive to the touch, but it's not swollen, not bleeding, it is not bent and he is using it. Hopefully, he will not lose the end of it.......I wonder if they make doggy extensions????#-o


You have gotten lucky on this one. Bent = broken in my book.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You know what? The dog wasn't even in the car in the first place. I had just brought Peters father home, I had left the door open so that I could help him to his motorized throne, Peter was bringing Arkane in from our truck, passes by the car & slams the door as he walks by, somehow catching the dogs tail in the door................between the horrible arm incident, this latest almost catastrophe, and some other mysterious "accidents" I think he's trying to kill me AND the dog.........talk about passive aggressive....HELP!!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

AHAA!!! The truth finally comes out! YOU left the door open. [-X :-D


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You sound just like Peter. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Common sense is common among us guys!................:-o GEEEZE! I think I went to far that time! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------

